# Serious Lola FS - Kaufberatung



## merrymarie (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin totale Anfängerin und suche ein geeigntes MTB.
Ich werde hauptsächlich auf der Straße damit fahren und ein paar mal die die Woche  soll es in den Wald und über Feldwege gehen. Also nichts Großes und  Halsbrecherisches (vielleicht finde ich da dann noch früh genug Gefallen dran) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Preislich stehen mir ca. 800 zur Verfügung.

Nach langem surfen bin ich auf das Bike gestoßen:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/26da-lola-fs-27g-xt-44/248030.html

Nun weiß ich zwar, dass es in der Preisklasse eigentlich nur für ein  Hardtail taugt, aber rein von der Optik hat es mir das MTB schon  angetan.
Daher die Frage:
Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit genau dem Bike bzw. würde ich einen allzu großen Fehler begehen mir das Bike, im Bezug auf meine Verwendungszwecke, zu holen?


lg,
merrymarie


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Merrymarie,
zähle hier zwar noch eher zu den Einsteigern (fahre erst seit anderthalb Jahren ) aber ich kenne dein Problem 
Fahre immer noch mein erstes Mountainbike, ein günstiges Hardtail für 400euro und ich kann dir sagen bisher hat es mir völlig gereicht, obwohl ich mittlerweile oft auf den Trails unterwegs bin  Wenn ich von mir ausgehe kannst du das Bike auf jeden Fall mal 2 Jahre fahren und dann wirst du wissen ob du den Sport weiter betreiben willst und kannst dich nach was besserem umsehen. Es könnte ja sein dass du dich abwärts orientierst dann muss sowieso ein Freerider her un dann reicht dein Fully auch nicht mehr 

Auf jeden Fall wird dir hier jeder von diesem Bike und vor allem für ein Fully in dieser Preisklasse abraten! Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen kriegst du für dein Geld ein ordentliches Einsteiger-Hardtail, an dem du lange Freude haben wirst. 
Vor allem auf Grund des Einsatzzweckes den du beschreibst wäre ein Fully überdimensioniert. Man kann mit einem Hardtail sehr viel mehr bewältigen als man denkt, außerdem lernt man als Anfänger technisches fahren besser. Auf einem Fully wird man schnell bequem, weil man einfach über alles drüber "bügeln" kann  da schleichen sich dann auch schnell fehler ein.

Schau doch mal bei einem Cube- oder Ghosthändler vorbei die haben ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und für dein erstes Bike kannst du bei denen eigentlich nix falsch machen. Außerdem findest du die an fast jeder Ecke 

Ich hoffe die erfahrenen Damen stimmen meinen ratschlägen zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juni 2012)

Stimmt....als Einsteigerin/Anfängerin ist es wirklich empfehlenswert zu einem Fachhändler zu gehen und sich dort beraten zu lassen. Als Anfänger und vielleicht etwas Unwissende zu einem Versenderbike zu greifen, glaube ich, wäre jetzt nicht die optimale Wahl.
Greenhorn erwähnte schon, dass Cube und auch Ghost ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
Für 800,- bekommst du schon ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail, was deinen anfänglichen Bedürfnissen absolut genügen sollte.

*Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:* 
Liegen zwar jetzt fast alle ein wenig über deinem Budget, aber ab September müssen die aktuellen 2012er Modelle den neuen Modellen für 2013 weichen. D.h. für den Kunden *Schnäppchen machen*   ...das nur mal so als guten Tipp am Rande 
Von daher würde es sich da lohnen, mal beim Händler (egal welche Marke jetzt generell) nachzufragen 

www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-pro/  (699,-)
www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-race/  (899,-)

www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/miss-5000/  (899,-)
www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/miss-8000/  (999,-)


Sicher gibt es noch andere Marken, aber da greenhorn Cube und Ghost ansprach, war das jetzt mal naheliegend, mal nach ein paar Beispielen zu schauen.
.... naja, über die Ghost Farbpalette kann man sich nun streiten   ...zumindest bei dem miss 5000...


----------



## merrymarie (25. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten,
jaa ich hatte es schon geahnt 

Daher werde ich heute erstmal auf diversen Rädern in den umliegenden Läden probesitzen, hoffentlich gibt es dort eine gute Beratung.

Eure Empfehlungen gefallen mir schon sehr, wobei preislich hauptsächlich (wie ja auch gesagt) das Cube Access Wls Pro in Betracht kommt. Bis September würde ich ungern auf Schnäppchen warten, aber vielleicht finde ich noch irgendwo ein 2011 Bike, oder ist das eher unrealistisch?


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2012)

Für dein Budget findest du auch bei Fahrradhändlern ein gebrauchtes Fully,
das vor 1-2 Jahren ~ 1500/1600 gekostet hat, gute Komponenten besitzt
und 1,5 Kg leichter ist.

Hauptsache ist, es wird nichts bei fahrrad.de gekauft, niemals...


----------



## merrymarie (25. Juni 2012)

Soo, ich war heute beim ZEG Händler, dort gabs in meiner Preisklasse nur Bulls Räder.

Getestet habe ich folgende Bikes:
Bulls Copperhead Surpreme 
Bulls King Cobra Disc

Nun bin ich total unentschlossen, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mir das King Cobra Disc nicht für meine Ansprüche reicht. Also vom Fahrgefühl war es auf jedenfall für mich ordentlich.
Das Copperhead Surpreme kam mir noch ein wenig besser vor von der Federung, die sprach irgendwie sanfter an. Den riesigen Preisunterschied der beiden Gabeln kann ich aber nicht rausfühlen. Ich bilde mir aber ein, dass mir eine Luftfederung besser gefällt. 

Daher such ich nun ein Zwischending  Ich bin auch zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass 700 die Grenze seien sollen.

Könnte das bereits genannte Cube WLS Access Pro das Zwischending für mich sein?
Das kann ich hoffentlich die Tage auch mal beim Händler testen.

Noch eine Frage zum Copperhead Surpreme: Das besitzt ja hydraulische V-Brakes, wie sind die im Vergleich zu hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen im Allgemeinen und zum Cube und dem anderen Bulls im Speziellen.

Und weiterhin hab ich in einem Therad noch das Bike gefunden, wie sieht das im Vergleich aus?
http://www.decathlon.de/wettkampf-mtb-81-2011-id_8168695.html#


Besten Dank schonmal für weitere Antworten!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann dir was zum Rockrider von Decathlon sagen...
Fahre das Modell 8.0, sprich eine Klasse drunter  
Zur Ausstattung: 
-Vom 8.1 ist die Schaltung eine Spur besser (X7 und bei mir X5)
- Bremse ist auch wesentlich besser (Avid Elixier, ich hatte noch die Juicy 3)
-größter Unterschied dürfte die Gabel sein (Recon zu meiner "no-name" was auch immer )

Ich finds für den Preis nicht schlecht, hab damals für meins 450 tacken bezahlt. Mit meinem bin ich bisher zufrieden, bis auf die Gabel die is echt absoluter Müll  aber bei dem Preis kann man halt nichts anderes erwarten  Kulanz kann man auch nicht meckern, krieg demnächst meine kompletten Bremsen getauscht , weil von Avid ein Produktionsfehler vorliegt (Lackabplatzer)

Auch wenn mich jetzt viele steinigen werden  für diesen Preis und als Einsteiger kann man da nicht viel verkehrt machen  Wenn du nach 2 Jahren oder so immer noch interesse hast und dir was besseres kaufst, kannst du das Hardtail immer noch als "Stadtschlampe" benutzen


----------



## BeScary (26. Juni 2012)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hatte vorher ein Cityrad und wollte mal was "sportlicheres" Hatte mir dann im April das Ghost MIss 2000 gekauft weil es mir Optisch am besten gefallen hatte und wollt auch nicht viel ausgeben. Es sollte für die Straße, Feldwege sein mehr nicht. Mitlerweile merke ich das es doch nicht so Optimal ist fürs Gelände. Schon alleine wg. der Federgabel vorne. 
Du musst halt wissen was du damit machen willst. Für einfaches von a nach b reicht so eins völlig. Willst du aber ein bisschen anspruchsvollere Trails fahren dann solltest du dir eins zugelgen was einigermaßen gut ausgestattet ist.
Geh am besten mal bei den Händlern rum und fahr Probe. Einfach eins im Internet kaufen würde ich nicht schon alleine wg. der Größe. Und im Laden sehen die doch irgendwie ganz anders aus wie im Internet.


----------



## merrymarie (28. Juni 2012)

@BeScary: Hast du denn mittlerweile ein anderes MTB?

Nur von A nach B fahren will ich ja nicht, als anspruchsvoll würde ich die Trails aber auch nicht beschreiben. Ich will aber auch kein Bike haben, was bei etwas holperigen Strecken versagt.

Ich bin jetzt auch noch das Cube WLS Access Pro gefahren, allgemein gefiel es mir sehr gut, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Rahmen zu mir passt.

Das B`Twin Rockrider 8.1 fand ich zwar auch ok, aber für den Preis im Vergleich zu den Anderen ist es für mich aus dem Rennen.


----------



## BeScary (2. Juli 2012)

nein, ich bin noch auf der Suche. Hätte gerne das Norco Range Bisher habe ich es leider nicht in meiner Größe gefunden. Warte daher auf nächstes Jahr und versuche dann erneut mein Glück. 

Und für welches hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juli 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist, es wird nichts bei fahrrad.de gekauft, niemals...



Was ist jetzt daran so schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merrymarie (2. Juli 2012)

BeScary schrieb:


> Und für welches hast du dich entschieden?




Ich warte noch auf Freitag, dann gehts nach Bonn und ich probier noch ein paar Radon Bikes aus. Samstag werden dann noch ein paar andere Händler besucht und dann werd ich meine Entscheidung fällen


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,
so beim groben drüberlesen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass du nicht so zu den Bulls Rädern tendierst. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut!
Ich hatte bis jetzt schon 2 Bulls Räder (Oma hat gezahlt) und muss sagen, im Verhältnis, gibts für den Preis, z.b. bei Ghost angemessenere Räder. Mir kam Bulls immer sehr teuer vor, für das was dran ist. Und was mir dann zu meinem jetzigen selbstaufgebauten Rad auffällt ist, dass die Bulldräder vom Gewicht her sehr schwer sind.
Wie die anderen auch schon meinten, fahr du einfachmal ne ganze Menge Probe und nimm im Endeffekt das, was dir am besten passt.
Wenn du 2-3 Räder in die engere Auswahl genommen hast, kannst du ja hier mal ne Partlist posten, bzw nochmal die Links. Kenn das nämlich auch von mir, dass man als Anfängerin und noch nicht in die ganzen Parts eingelesene, davon überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und du sollst dich ja nicht schon nach den ersten Touren über z.B. Gabel aufregen 
Angenehmen Tag wünsch ich


----------

